# Disaster



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello!

I was on spring in the mountains (Colorado) and got back toady. My PFR tank, they are all dead. Like really? And my OEBT must have had 2-3 berried shrimp have babies. Weirdest thing ever. Well I threw my AC30 on and am cleaning the sand...


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

That's terrible, sorry...


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Dejlig said:


> That's terrible, sorry...


Weird stuff seems to happen when I go on vaction...


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

You should check the water parameter to see if anything went wrong.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah I would check and see what went wrong with water conditions, test them all. was anyone at your house while you where away?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Badlands54 said:


> Yeah I would check and see what went wrong with water conditions, test them all. was anyone at your house while you where away?


Nope all alone. The nitrites were a tad high, but that wouldnt do it. The only thing that bugs me about this is the stupid snails are thriving.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

Mountain Maker said:


> Nope all alone. The nitrites were a tad high, but that wouldnt do it. The only thing that bugs me about this is the stupid snails are thriving.


Nitrites are deadly and should be at 0 at all times. Then again your PFR's died so the bodies are probably the cause :\

It's weird that the OEBT survived and the PFR's didn't.


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Bananariot said:


> Nitrites are deadly and should be at 0 at all times. Then again your PFR's died so the bodies are probably the cause :\
> 
> It's weird that the OEBT survived and the PFR's didn't.


"Aliens"

Well anyway the tank started leaking a few days ago . Stupid POS.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Mountain Maker said:


> "Aliens"
> 
> Well anyway the tank started leaking a few days ago . Stupid POS.


sorry to hear! what a diaster is right... i guess time to start over?
at least it wasnt your OEBT tank.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

u need to breed those oebt and sell them as hardier than pfr shrimps ... SUPER OEBT!!!


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

checking water conditions wont do much now that they are all dead cause dead shrimp will change the nitrate/nitrite amounts in the water so it wont tell what the cause was. was the filter still going when you got back? did you leave a light on the tank while you were gone? did you have some one feed or do anything for you while you were gone? when was the last water change on the pfr before you left?


----------

